# Strange cure for SAD/Depression



## ShiroNeko

So this cure for SAD/depression is more temporarily than anything. I recently noticed when I started drinking energy drinks that they practically made my SAD and depression vanish. It made me talkative, motivated, and gave me the ability to do things I normally wouldn't but should so. The only downside is they only last a few hours at most. This lead me to wonder though, if there is possibly something in energy drinks that gives our brains something it's lacking which is why we have sad/depression in the first place. I know many will say it's the high amount of caffeine, but for me at least that can't be the case, since I drink several cups of coffee on a regular basis and it never gives me anywhere near an effect that energy drinks do.

Some of the other ingredients in energy drinks besides caffeine can include taurine, L-carnitine, ginseng root extract, guarana seed extract, and many others. I know for a fact they also have vitamins in capsule form that you can take for ones like taurine and ginseng. So is it possible one of these other ingredients could help us with SAD or depression? Just wanted to hear what you guys think and see if anyone else has had any experiences with energy drinks.


----------



## ShiroNeko

Noticed 28 people looked at this topic and no reply =/ . Sorry if this topic isn't what you guys expected, probably shouldn't have named it "cure".


----------



## Sierpinski

I've had a similar experience with Adrafinil which is a stimulant. The improvement in my mood is unmistakeable but quite temporary. Further, one isn't supposed to use Adrafinil every day, since it's hard on the liver. And the day after using it, I often feel really bad. Worse than I normally would (I suppose).


----------



## ShiroNeko

Interesting, I had never heard of Adrafinil until now but, just looked it up. It seems it gives the same effects as caffeine and methamphetamine except it's a more "calming, gentler effect". It's too bad both these and energy drinks are bad for you in the long run, so you can't continually use them. It's nice once in a while though, if you need it before a stressful situation.


----------



## Sierpinski

ShiroNeko said:


> Interesting, I had never heard of Adrafinil until now but, just looked it up. It seems it gives the same effects as caffeine and methamphetamine except it's a more "calming, gentler effect". It's too bad both these and energy drinks are bad for you in the long run, so you can't continually use them. It's nice once in a while though, if you need it before a stressful situation.


Modafinil is, I believe, safer than Adrafinil with regard to the liver. Ironically, for some reason, Modafinil requires a prescription and Adrafinil doesn't. But if you can get a prescription for Modafinil somehow, you might be able to take it indefinitely. You should ask a doctor, of course.


----------



## elmandelafoto

everybody feels a little better and less anxious when on a stimulant, alcohol or any type of drugs.. caffeine and energy drinks obviously "activate" you and give you some type of high/buzz that will make you feel better in whatever your doing including socializing but its quite temporary and the crash might come soon.. 

same with alcohol.. alcohol will lower your inhibitions and make you calm and "happy".. theres nothing "In alcohol that quimically eliminates your anxiety" its just a type of drug and they all temporary make you feell good and without worries... best way i can put it.. everybody that is self-concious has tried different substances to feel good, its normal.. cheers


----------



## Sierpinski

ShiroNeko said:


> It's nice once in a while though, if you need it before a stressful situation.


Modafinil/Adrafinil is good for long-distance driving, study, writing novels (Lol); that sort of thing. Also definitely a mood brightener.


----------



## cybernaut

Along with energy drinks, I will admit that exercise (something simple as running) has reduced my depression, nervousness, self-consciousness etc for a few hours or so. I think that it's the feeling of being hyped up that causes all of that.


----------



## MorgansGotSwag

I dont get that with energy drinks but I took adderall for the first time a few weeks ago to pull an all nighter studying for finals and oh my god! i was soooo talkative. i took wayyy too much though hahahah.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I've never had an energy drink before! I think i'm going to try one! Or 5 hr energy!


----------



## Anthony2012

I love enegry drinks they make me buzz, but ive also found that they can make me too hyper to the point i cant relax i got told i should lay off the caffine after having panick attacks, i like to play football and sometimes i can have a high off exercise if i play a lot. Alcohol is the only drug ive found that makes my anxiety go a bit.


----------



## ShiroNeko

Sierpinski said:


> Modafinil/Adrafinil is good for long-distance driving, study, writing novels (Lol); that sort of thing. Also definitely a mood brightener.


I will look into those then .

The problem with energy drinks and other stimulants is once you start taking them too much, the effect wears off completely to where they don't even affect you anymore.

@ChrissyQ If you've never had an energy drink before, wouldn't recommend starting with 5 hour energy lol. Those have one of the worst crash effects.


----------



## 87wayz

Stimulants don't work well for me. Coffee and energy don't change my mood at all. When the SA gets intense I start smoking ciggarettes, but my weapon of choice is alcohol. I drink nonstop. There must be a way to do this without a pint of henessy or a red bull.


----------



## Seanthabear

I would say it's the niacinamide, or maybee b vitamins they both are very helpful


----------



## Sierpinski

Seanthabear said:


> I would say it's the niacinamide, or maybee b vitamins they both are very helpful


There is some evidence of Adrafinil causing dyskinesia: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15300665?dopt=Abstract


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

It Works!!!!!


----------



## DearKitten

Adderall and alcohol will do it for me. Unfortunately I get nasty hangovers and headaches with booze and don't have access to Adderall anymore. It's unfortunate because it was like a miracle drug for my social anxiousness.


----------



## fairyface

It's probably the high sugar content increasing the endorphins in your brain. 

I started taking multivitamins, B Complex, fish oils and half a melissa dream tablet twice a day and have noticed huge improvement in my overall well being, my energy, anxiety and my brain function, I also try to eat a few avocados a few times a week, theyre packed up B vitamins which help relieve anxiety, stress and increase energy, calmomile tea helps too. These arent a magic fix or anything but they help me. Its worth a shot and healthier than energy drinks. You can buy Ginseng tablets - I bought some today after a sleepless night and they really work.


----------



## Seathri

Oh man, I love me some energy drinks. I can quit whenever I want to, I just don't want to.  I can't drink alcohol so I tend to have sugar free Mother or Monster as my poison of choice and they help me get through the day. Otherwise I just sleep all day and coffee just won't do the trick. I find energy drinks make me a bit chattier too.

I would be careful with them though. You probably already know this but having too much caffeine can make anxiety worse. I've never had an issue with it though, so long as I stick to the max recommended daily intake (one big can). Any more than that and I tend to get the jitters.


----------

